# "Location set by GPS" wont leave status bar



## bagoffreedom (Sep 4, 2011)

Just started fresh with my nexus by flashing the Factory Image. Then I installed the icl53f deodexed rom and now the status bar always says my gps is on. Except when I turn it off. Is there any way for me to make this thing disappear when the gps is on?

Thanks


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

bagoffreedom said:


> Just started fresh with my nexus by flashing the Factory Image. Then I installed the icl53f deodexed rom and now the status bar always says my gps is on. Except when I turn it off. Is there any way for me to make this thing disappear when the gps is on?
> 
> Thanks


Do you have the maps traffic widget on?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I've noticed this on stock software (pre-root even) that it would stay up there when I thought it should go away. If some app is accessing GPS, you'll see that icon. However, if no app is accessing GPS then it should go away. So rather than focusing on that icon, I'd focus on finding out what app is using GPS.

Then again, could be a bug. But the above is my thoughts/theory on it.


----------



## bagoffreedom (Sep 4, 2011)

samsuck said:


> Do you have the maps traffic widget on?


You are a genius!! Thank You


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

bagoffreedom said:


> You are a genius!! Thank You


No problem. That thing causes problems for me on some phones. Eventually, it'll go away. It usually does that when you set it on your default home screen


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

I have this problem sometimes too


----------

